# Canon Sales Going Pretty Well in Japan



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 28, 2016)

```
The BCN Japan 2016 award winners have been announced in various segments of the digital imaging world. Canon continues to show strong sales in point & shoot and DSLR camera sales. The surprising finish for Canon in Japan is third place in mirrorless sales.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/TS560x560.png" rel="attachment wp-att-24439"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-24439" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/TS560x560.png" alt="TS560x560" width="560" height="501" /></a></p>
<p>Keep in mind Japan may not represent the rest of the world, especially when it comes to mirrorless. That is the one marketplace where mirrorless cameras have had the most acceptance.</p>
<p>We suspect point and shoot and DSLR sales would favour Canon on most of the planet.</p>
<p><em>Thanks Richard</em></p>
<p> </p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Tugela (Jan 28, 2016)

It is interesting that their video camera sales are in the tank. They can't have anything more than 5% of the market (in Japan anyway).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 28, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> The surprising finish for Canon in Japan is third place in mirrorless sales.



In 2014, Canon was in 4th, barely behind Panasonic and trending up.


----------



## dolina (Jan 28, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The surprising finish for Canon in Japan is third place in mirrorless sales.
> ...



Where is Fuji in the mirrorless race? I was expecting them to be #1


----------



## Diltiazem (Jan 28, 2016)

In 2013, Japan's population was 127 million, 1.78% of world population. But it received 13% of world camera shipments and 15% of the lenses. 

It was about 30% for Europe and America. 

The numbers probably hasn't changed much since then. 

Anyways, there are reasons why Canon does what it does. Some of us love to compare Canon with Kodak. And some of us badly want Canon to meet our individual needs, the notion is that otherwise Canon is destined to be *******. Bottom line is that Canon wants to keep most people happy and still make profit. They are pretty good at doing it despite out DR and mirrorless crave.


----------



## Diltiazem (Jan 28, 2016)

dolina said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



I think they were at #4 in 2014 with 11% market share as far as I can remember. Over all they are a very small player though. This are last month's numbers. Fuji is no where to be found in top 20.

http://bcnranking.jp/category/subcategory_0008_month.html


----------



## dolina (Jan 28, 2016)

Diltiazem said:


> I think they were at #4 in 2014 with 11% market share as far as I can remember. Over all they are a very small player though. This are last month's numbers. Fuji is no where to be found in top 20.
> 
> http://bcnranking.jp/category/subcategory_0008_month.html


Numbers aside. Fuji does make appealing looking camera if you can't afford a Leica.


----------



## Diltiazem (Jan 28, 2016)

dolina said:


> Diltiazem said:
> 
> 
> > I think they were at #4 in 2014 with 11% market share as far as I can remember. Over all they are a very small player though. This are last month's numbers. Fuji is no where to be found in top 20.
> ...



They surely do. I was really tempted to get one as my second/third travel camera. But I would wait till Canon makes one that I like. A true Canon fanboy. 8) 
Here are the mirrorless numbers, btw. You will have to wonder why M2 is at #1.

http://bcnranking.jp/category/subcategory_0008_month.html


----------



## dolina (Jan 28, 2016)

Diltiazem said:


> They surely do. I was really tempted to get one as my second/third travel camera. But I would wait till Canon makes one that I like. A true Canon fanboy. 8)
> Here are the mirrorless numbers, btw. You will have to wonder why M2 is at #1.
> 
> http://bcnranking.jp/category/subcategory_0008_month.html


Might be on sale?

Decided not to wait and went ahead with this instead.







Just waiting for the Metabones Mark IV to be shipped.


----------



## jebrady03 (Jan 28, 2016)

dolina said:


> Decided not to wait and went ahead with this instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep an eye out for this... 
http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/57143930


----------



## Diltiazem (Jan 28, 2016)

dolina said:


> Diltiazem said:
> 
> 
> > They surely do. I was really tempted to get one as my second/third travel camera. But I would wait till Canon makes one that I like. A true Canon fanboy. 8)
> ...



Congratulations. I am sure that's a fabulous combination.

My mirrorless set up will be different though. I want it to be really light. So, Canon or not, it will be the camera plus 1-2 pancake style prime lenses and a light weight zoom.


----------



## Tugela (Jan 28, 2016)

dolina said:


> Diltiazem said:
> 
> 
> > I think they were at #4 in 2014 with 11% market share as far as I can remember. Over all they are a very small player though. This are last month's numbers. Fuji is no where to be found in top 20.
> ...



Only if you like the retro/hipster look. If so, then Fuji does make good jewelry.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 28, 2016)

No ! *NO !* it can't be ! The EOS M is way behind other mirror-less and lacks essential features, right ? And if anyone knows about mirror-less cameras it's the Japanese consumer right ? 

And how can Canon be so far ahead in slrs when their camera are so inferior ? I mean the internet says so - all over ! Don't the Japanese look at the sensors ? Don't they want to shoot under exposed images of black cats in coal holes like everyone else ? Or lift black Space to reveal swirling nebulas whilst exposing for the planet Zog ?

Where did you find this rubbish ?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 28, 2016)

Diltiazem said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Your recollection is incorrect, insofar as BCN's data for Japan. As I stated, Canon was #4. Fuji fought it out with Nikon for the bottom slot...and Fuji won!






You can also see that Sony's downward and Oly's upward trends continued through 2015, with Oly now on top.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 28, 2016)

Overall, this quite clearly shows how far the views of some CR members are disconnected from reality. "_Canon can't compete in mirrorless?_" :

This is Canon 'fighting with one arm tied behind their back' – not really investing much in a smaller ILC market segment, with only one body line and a handful of lenses, compared to the diverse range of the other main players in the segment...and Canon is #3. Consider what's likely to happen if the global MILC market ever grows to the point that Canon decides it's worth a serious investment....


----------



## Djaaf (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm quite impressed by the Oly/Pana numbers. Combined, it means that m4/3 accounts for more than a third of the MILC market. That's a good news for a system I like.  

And I'm quite impressed by Canon...4th, very close to third with the M line... I wouldn't have bet on that.  

Sony is quite less dominant than photography forums would led you to believe... 

Djaaf.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 28, 2016)

Djaaf said:


> And I'm quite impressed by Canon...4th, very close to third *3rd* with the M line... I wouldn't have bet on that.



Fixed that.


----------



## Djaaf (Jan 28, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Djaaf said:
> 
> 
> > And I'm quite impressed by Canon...4th, very close to third *3rd* with the M line... I wouldn't have bet on that.
> ...



Yeah, talking about the 2014 numbers there. So, 4th, close to 3rd.  

2015 numbers are even more surprising... Oly first with almost 35% of market share ? On the year of the big bad A7mkII and A7rmkII ? And Sony down to 25% ? and Canon 3rd ? That's pretty much taking backwards every prediction on every photo forum. 

Djaaf.


----------



## tcmatthews (Jan 28, 2016)

Djaaf said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Djaaf said:
> ...



Not real surprising what did Sony release in APS-c crop land nothing. A7mII and A7rII were not mass market and likely did not factor in much on sales. Olympus had a real interesting year it was also the first year in a long time there camera division was profitable. It also had a bunch of older cameras go sale. 

What we always fail to recognize is the fact that the EOS-m was well placed for its target audience. Young Japanese woman who have more disposable income, small and cute it has sold relatively well from the vary beginning there. That still does not stop us from bashing it because it is not the camera we wanted.


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 28, 2016)

tcmatthews said:


> Djaaf said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


Sony has a6000 and other cheap mirrorless ones as wel. People still talks about how great a6000 and Sony doesn't need replacement.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 28, 2016)

Regardless what the sale numbers look like, I will not touch Canon mirrorless at this moment... 8)


----------



## tcmatthews (Jan 28, 2016)

dolina said:


> Diltiazem said:
> 
> 
> > They surely do. I was really tempted to get one as my second/third travel camera. But I would wait till Canon makes one that I like. A true Canon fanboy. 8)
> ...



I admit I am a little jealous. I just upgraded to the Metabones T Mark IV. What an improvement over the mark III. So now I am making do with the Canon 24f2.8 IS.


----------



## Djaaf (Jan 28, 2016)

tcmatthews said:


> Not real surprising what did Sony release in APS-c crop land nothing. A7mII and A7rII were not mass market and likely did not factor in much on sales. Olympus had a real interesting year it was also the first year in a long time there camera division was profitable. It also had a bunch of older cameras go sale.
> 
> What we always fail to recognize is the fact that the EOS-m was well placed for its target audience. Young Japanese woman who have more disposable income, small and cute it has sold relatively well from the vary beginning there. That still does not stop us from bashing it because it is not the camera we wanted.



It's still surprising. In the mirrorless market, Sony is the powerhouse here in France when it comes to market visibility. 
EOS-M, Olympus and Panasonic are pretty much invisible in France. You got ads and reviews in pretty much every periodic and even in the subway for Sony cameras (either the A7 line or the Ax000 lines). 
They got as far as to completely cover a subway station in ads during the Salon de la Photo event in Paris... And the Sony stand at the show was as big as Nikon or Canon. 
Canon ads revolve mostly around the xxxD and the xxD, not much on the 5D/6D front except in specialist publications. 
Same for Nikon. 

So yeah, it's still a bit of a surprise. And the e-M5mkII and e-m10mkII seems to have made a bigger splash than the earlier versions. That's nice to see too. Those are great litlle cameras. 

Djaaf.


----------



## Nininini (Jan 28, 2016)

Best selling camera in the US is the Canon T5 / 1200D.

Top 12 best selling cameras are APS-C.

The first Fuji is all the way down in spot 49.

The first and only micro 4/3 camera in the top 100 is in spot 74. Irrelevant format almost.

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Electronics-Interchangeable-Lens-Cameras/zgbs/electronics/12556502011/ref=zg_bs_nav_e_3_281052/179-6403524-2375965


----------



## Nininini (Jan 28, 2016)

Diltiazem said:


> In 2013, Japan's population was 127 million, 1.78% of world population. But it received 13% of world camera shipments and 15% of the lenses.
> 
> *The numbers probably hasn't changed much since then.*



Japan's population dropped by 200,000 in 2013 and by 300,000 in 2015. year. Fastest dropping populaton in the world and no signs of slowing down, in fact each year a new record is broken. No country on earth is losing population at such a rate.

Thought that might be interesting.

Many of the schools and classrooms in Japan are literally half empty.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/japans-population-falls-for-the-fourth-straight-year-to-its-lowest-point-since-2000-10186705.html


----------



## Djaaf (Jan 28, 2016)

Nininini said:


> Best selling camera in the US is the Canon T5 / 1200D.
> 
> Top 12 best selling cameras are APS-C.
> 
> ...


Errr... not sure about the quality of the data here... 
Spot 29 is occupied by the Pentax K1000, a camera that was last seen in 1997. 
Spot 30 is occupied by the Nikon D500, out for less than a month. 
Spot 31 is the Olympus Pen F (a m4/3 camera, by the way...), which is available since... yesterday... 
So... all in all, i'd take any opinion based on that source with a grain of salt... a big one. Probably around the size of Mercury.  

Djaaf.


----------



## Nininini (Jan 28, 2016)

Djaaf said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > Best selling camera in the US is the Canon T5 / 1200D.
> ...



It's selling. The are new reviews of this camera with Verified Purchase. So people are buying them.

*Full frame f/2.0 pentaprism for $100, not bad at all.

Amazing deal if you get a good copy actually.*












*
Shot from user:*








Djaaf said:


> Spot 30 is occupied by the Nikon D500, out for less than a month.
> Spot 31 is the Olympus Pen F (a m4/3 camera, by the way...), which is available since... yesterday...



Nothing abnormal about that, there are always first day purchasers.


----------



## mustafa (Jan 28, 2016)

Who are PFU (#1in scanners)? I've never heard of them.


----------



## Nininini (Jan 28, 2016)

mustafa said:


> Who are PFU (#1in scanners)? I've never heard of them.



Business scanners from fujitsu. It makes the data a bit suspect, because they don't sell consumer scanners afiak.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 28, 2016)

Nininini said:


> Best selling camera in the US is the Canon T5 / 1200D.
> 
> Top 12 best selling cameras are APS-C.
> 
> ...



Why do you think Amazon is a representative sampling of the US market?


----------



## Nininini (Jan 28, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > Best selling camera in the US is the Canon T5 / 1200D.
> ...


Uhm, got any better examples?

Amazon is now the biggest retailer in the US, surpassing Wallmart.

If you got any better example, link it. Critique is fine, but offer your alternative.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 28, 2016)

Nininini said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Nininini said:
> ...



I think it's an okay sampling of consumers at any given point in time. But, it should be used as just a rough sample and not as a precision tool. 

Note that the results are different when you look at the list of top selling DSLRS (http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Camera-Photo-DSLR-Cameras/zgbs/photo/3017941) where the D3300 holds the #1 and #3 spot.

I'm not sure how a camera can be #1 among interchangeable lens cameras but only #4 among DSLRs.


----------



## infared (Jan 28, 2016)

I am not a sales figure guy..and I definitely do not have to be reinforced that the cameras, (or camera company) that I know, use and love having to be the best sellers. I don't care. I use what works best for my needs.
I do not know it these sales figures are for gross $ or for units sold.(not good with charts..I have art brain...LOL) .....but if a camera is extremely inexpensive or had a huge price drop it may have a tendency to sell more units. I know that the Canon M experienced a HUGE price drop and I think that the sales of those units soared because of that drop and that may or may not be adding to the numbers that are in those charts. I did not comb the web for substantiating info. I am no expert. Just throwing that thought into the mix. I am sure that the resident Canon sales rep here can stomp all over me for that input! ...but I said it anyway.   :-X


----------



## Tugela (Jan 28, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Diltiazem said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...



Primarily because Sony's releases over the period have been high end products. If they release updated consumer models this year (as they are rumored to be doing) they will probably hit the top spot again.

Nikon are rumored to be coming out with advanced mirrorless options this year as well, if they do that they will likely leapfrog up in the standings as well.


----------



## Luds34 (Jan 28, 2016)

infared said:


> I am not a sales figure guy..and I definitely do not have to be reinforced that the cameras, (or camera company) that I know, use and love having to be the best sellers. I don't care. I use what works best for my needs.
> I do not know it these sales figures are for gross $ or for units sold.(not good with charts..I have art brain...LOL) .....but if a camera is extremely inexpensive or had a huge price drop it may have a tendency to sell more units. I know that the Canon M experienced a HUGE price drop and I think that the sales of those units soared because of that drop and that may or may not be adding to the numbers that are in those charts. I did not comb the web for substantiating info. I am no expert. Just throwing that thought into the mix. I am sure that the resident Canon sales rep here can stomp all over me for that input! ...but I said it anyway.   :-X



Same here, I couldn't tell either what the Y-axis was representing, units, revenue, something else. Either way I was thinking the same thing if it were units. Not all units are created equal with some cameras costs 10x the cost of others.

As for the Amazon tops sales items in certain categories. I've seen enough inconsistent behavior over the years and there is no understanding of the underlying criteria. When the T3i was the top seller forever I assumed it was aggregate data over a long time period. Then one day it was a pre-order item was the top seller. So while the Amazon lists are a fun little gauge I wouldn't use that info as if it were statistically significant or accurate.


----------



## Tugela (Jan 28, 2016)

Djaaf said:


> I'm quite impressed by the Oly/Pana numbers. Combined, it means that m4/3 accounts for more than a third of the MILC market. That's a good news for a system I like.
> 
> And I'm quite impressed by Canon...4th, very close to third with the M line... I wouldn't have bet on that.
> 
> ...



The reason for all that is because low end consumer models generate the bulk of sales. That is the only reason Canon is in their current position. Sony has focused on high end models which might not sell in the same numbers but have far higher value. They have not updated their mass market products in some time. Canon will need to sell 3-4 MILCs to equal 1 Sony MILC, and their unit sales are 1/3. That means the Sony are generating about 10x the revenue that Canon are in this segment in Japan.

If you re-plotted the data to reflect value rather than just number of units, I think those graphs would look quite different.

The same thing applies in compacts btw. Canon are selling things like bargain basement compacts at the low end, whereas Sony are selling things like the RX100 and RX10 series. The revenue gap will be much larger than the unit sales gap.


----------



## Tugela (Jan 28, 2016)

Nininini said:


> Diltiazem said:
> 
> 
> > In 2013, Japan's population was 127 million, 1.78% of world population. But it received 13% of world camera shipments and 15% of the lenses.
> ...



That is primarily because of the rapid increase in average lifespans there since the second world war. Once the older generation start dieing off from old age the overall population size will rebound to its natural state. The same thing is happening in most developed countries that don't have in influx of immigrants, and the same thing will happen in developing countries in the next 50 years.


----------



## Tugela (Jan 28, 2016)

Djaaf said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > Best selling camera in the US is the Canon T5 / 1200D.
> ...



Clearly the conclusion is that the Pentax K1000 is a more popular camera than the Nikon D500!! 

That is the problem with those lists.


----------



## Nininini (Jan 28, 2016)

unfocused said:


> Note that the results are different when you look at the list of top selling DSLRS (http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Camera-Photo-DSLR-Cameras/zgbs/photo/3017941) where the D3300 holds the #1 and #3 spot.
> 
> I'm not sure how a camera can be #1 among interchangeable lens cameras but only #4 among DSLRs.



It's just the *DSLR+4 lenses+10 filters + SD card* packages that are removes in the other list.

Some ninor changes took place because of it.


----------



## Tugela (Jan 28, 2016)

Nininini said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Nininini said:
> ...



Yes, but "best selling" might mean we sold three of camera X and one of camera Y, so therefore camera X is outselling camera Y by 300%. Which of course is complete nonsense since the sample size is way too small.


----------



## Tugela (Jan 28, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a sales figure guy..and I definitely do not have to be reinforced that the cameras, (or camera company) that I know, use and love having to be the best sellers. I don't care. I use what works best for my needs.
> ...



It is percentage, so probably units.


----------



## Nininini (Jan 28, 2016)

Tugela said:


> Djaaf said:
> 
> 
> > Nininini said:
> ...



Eh, clearly you don't know much about the film market.

The K1000 is a very popular camera, always has been. 

It's perfectly normal that a very popular camera that can be had for $100 on the second hand market outsells a $2000 Nikon D500. It would actually be abnormal if it didn't.

This camera has more interest than the Nikon on Youtube.


----------



## Diltiazem (Jan 28, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Diltiazem said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...



Thanks for the correction.


----------



## jebrady03 (Jan 28, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> tcmatthews said:
> 
> 
> > Djaaf said:
> ...



Hold an A6000 in one hand and an EOS M in the other. Then try and hold back your laughter at the A6000. It FEELS cheap whereas the EOS M feels premium. I owned an A6000 for about 14 hours. It literally creaked when I torqued the body just a little bit. Disclaimer: I don't go around torquing camera bodies, but the build quality and materials made me curious and I just couldn't help myself. My suspicions turned out to be well-founded.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 28, 2016)

Tugela said:


> That is primarily because of the rapid increase in average lifespans there since the second world war. Once the older generation start dieing off from old age the overall population size will rebound to its natural state. The same thing is happening in most developed countries that don't have in influx of immigrants, and the same thing will happen in developing countries in the next 50 years.



Not quite. Increased life expectancy doesn't result in population losses. In fact, if all other factors remained equal, it would result in gains.

But, what does happen is that as countries develop the reproduction rate drops as education increases, women join the workforce, the population becomes more urbanized and economies improve. 

Women delay starting a family until they have finished school and established a career. Middle income families have fewer children. Less rigid societies means people can choose to have relationships outside of marriage, but those relationships are less likely to result in children. A longer lifespan also means a higher percentage of the population lives outside of the normal range for child bearing.

Japan is fortunate, in that it has a relatively prosperous economy, so many people choose to remain in Japan. In other developed nations, which have weaker economies, the problem is exasperated by out-migration.

There is no reason to think: "Once the older generation start dieing off from old age the overall population size will rebound to its natural state." There is no cause and effect relationship there at all. Children don't magically appear when an elderly person dies. If younger persons don't breed, there aren't going to be any children no matter how many old people die.


----------



## bedford (Jan 28, 2016)

Tugela said:


> The reason for all that is because low end consumer models generate the bulk of sales. That is the only reason Canon is in their current position. Sony has focused on high end models which might not sell in the same numbers but have far higher value. They have not updated their mass market products in some time. Canon will need to sell 3-4 MILCs to equal 1 Sony MILC, and their unit sales are 1/3. That means the Sony are generating about 10x the revenue that Canon are in this segment in Japan.



I don't understand your calculation (and probably the logic behind it).

Here in Germany the a6000 costs roughly the same as the M3. 

_Both_ companies have claimed in their last financial report, that the effect of a shrinking market has partially been offset by a move to higher value products.

Do you have any numbers to back up your statement that Sony is generating 10 times the revenue with MILC than Canon?

Regards,
Oliver


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 28, 2016)

bedford said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > The reason for all that is because low end consumer models generate the bulk of sales. That is the only reason Canon is in their current position. Sony has focused on high end models which might not sell in the same numbers but have far higher value. They have not updated their mass market products in some time. Canon will need to sell 3-4 MILCs to equal 1 Sony MILC, and their unit sales are 1/3. That means the Sony are generating about 10x the revenue that Canon are in this segment in Japan.
> ...



Calculation - Sony sells 3x the units at 3-4x the cost, that means 10x the revenue. 

Of course, a predicate for that *ass*umption is that all of Sony's sales are of those high end models, which is contradicted by the facts and by his own statement. 

He's also conveniently ignoring the fact that profit and revenue are not synonymous.


----------



## infared (Jan 28, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a sales figure guy..and I definitely do not have to be reinforced that the cameras, (or camera company) that I know, use and love having to be the best sellers. I don't care. I use what works best for my needs.
> ...



One reason I put that out there that "I personally" think the the Canon M is not a very good mirrorless camera, "for my needs". So while sales figures doesn't mean much to me in the end...I am here posting more out of curiosity. ..more like HUH? I know from surfing a hot surf break, though...cows are going to herd!!! ;D


----------



## Nininini (Jan 28, 2016)

unfocused said:


> But, what does happen is that as countries develop the reproduction rate drops as education increases, women join the workforce, the population becomes more urbanized and economies improve.
> 
> Women delay starting a family until they have finished school and established a career. Middle income families have fewer children. Less rigid societies means people can choose to have relationships outside of marriage, but those relationships are less likely to result in children. A longer lifespan also means a higher percentage of the population lives outside of the normal range for child bearing.
> 
> ...



That's right. The massive drop in population in Japan (and it's massive, you're talking over a quarter of a million / year), is a result of 3 things:

-*women moved from the home to the job market*, therefore having less babies
-*lack of child support*, up until recently Japan didn't truly understand the concept of full day care, a woman is supposed to stay home with their child in Japan, in other countries women can go to work and have day care for their baby, many companies in the West provide on-site day care, including the military
-*lack of migration*, I think Japan approved 70 migrants last year to become japanese citizens, I forgot the exact number, but it was insanely low. Japan is anti anti anti migration to the extreme. From the politicians down to the population, they refuse to accept any migrants, not even from neighbouring countries.



And the lack of migration is really the biggest problem, because the child births can't be raised easily, since, you simply don't have enough young Japanese women left.

Japan IMPORTS indonsian labor....not for their companies, but to take care of their seniors. But they refuse to give any of those people the Japanese identity, they basically tell those people, to enter Japan to help them with their massively skewed population and old people, but don't accept them into the country. They are purely guest workers.


----------



## dak723 (Jan 28, 2016)

I haven't read through the entire thread, but in case no one has pointed this out about Canon: a) they make reliable cameras, b) their cameras are generally easy to use and set up, c) their cameras take excellent photos.

So it should be no surprise to those interested in photography that Canon does well. On the other hand, if all you care about it specs, pixel peeping, and extreme post processing, then you won't like Canon's offerings. But don't expect everyone to think like you.


----------



## dolina (Jan 28, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Decided not to wait and went ahead with this instead.
> ...


Thank you for making me aware of this. Will follow the guy's advice of pushing down the unlock button until the lens is firmly in place.


----------



## dolina (Jan 28, 2016)

tcmatthews said:


> I admit I am a little jealous. I just upgraded to the Metabones T Mark IV. What an improvement over the mark III. So now I am making do with the Canon 24f2.8 IS.



Thank you for making me aware of this. Will verify with my HK dealer on this.


Diltiazem said:


> Congratulations. I am sure that's a fabulous combination.
> 
> My mirrorless set up will be different though. I want it to be really light. So, Canon or not, it will be the camera plus 1-2 pancake style prime lenses and a light weight zoom.


I might stick to Batis lenses on the a7 and leverage my Canon glass with the Metabones


----------



## George D. (Jan 28, 2016)

With sceneries like this no wonder sales are going well and they always will be. iPhone is sort of a blasphemy there.


----------



## raptor3x (Jan 28, 2016)

Nininini said:


> Best selling camera in the US is the Canon T5 / 1200D.
> 
> Top 12 best selling cameras are APS-C.
> 
> ...



Amazon sales rankings are an almost instantaneous measurement and so are extremely volatile. You can get something out of it but you have to look at multiple samples over a long period of time.


----------



## tcmatthews (Jan 29, 2016)

dolina said:


> tcmatthews said:
> 
> 
> > I admit I am a little jealous. I just upgraded to the Metabones T Mark IV. What an improvement over the mark III. So now I am making do with the Canon 24f2.8 IS.
> ...



What I find really scary is how well the STM lenses work with the Metabones adapter. I cannot tell the difference between the 7DII and A7II with the 50STM. STM seems to be the limiting factor.


----------



## Solar Eagle (Jan 29, 2016)

infared said:


> I am not a sales figure guy..and I definitely do not have to be reinforced that the cameras, (or camera company) that I know, use and love having to be the best sellers. I don't care. I use what works best for my needs.
> I do not know it these sales figures are for gross $ or for units sold.(not good with charts..I have art brain...LOL) .....but if a camera is extremely inexpensive or had a huge price drop it may have a tendency to sell more units. I know that the Canon M experienced a HUGE price drop and I think that the sales of those units soared because of that drop and that may or may not be adding to the numbers that are in those charts. I did not comb the web for substantiating info. I am no expert. Just throwing that thought into the mix. I am sure that the resident Canon sales rep here can stomp all over me for that input! ...but I said it anyway.   :-X



I don't believe the M price drop happened in Japan, just in the US when Canon USA was bailing out on it. That definitely was one of the best deals there ever was. You could get an EOS M, 22mm f2, 18-55mm, and EF-M adapter for a total of $450 - all brand new.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
I suspect we can expect the Japanese market to erupt as people with any money start to buy almost anything to get their money out of the bank, so they don't have to pay the bank to hold their money following the introduction of the -1% interest rate! 
Lots of money stored under mattresses me thinks! ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 31, 2016)

infared said:


> I am not a sales figure guy..and I definitely do not have to be reinforced that the cameras, (or camera company) that I know, use and love having to be the best sellers. I don't care. I use what works best for my needs.
> I do not know it these sales figures are for gross $ or for units sold.(not good with charts..I have art brain...LOL) .....but if a camera is extremely inexpensive or had a huge price drop it may have a tendency to sell more units. I know that the Canon M experienced a HUGE price drop



snip. the Japan market is very price conscious. Most mirrorless units have had huge price drops in japan to sell well. Olympus sold off all their old inventory of E-PL6's and got top dog in Japan by doing that exact same thing.


----------



## infared (Feb 1, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a sales figure guy..and I definitely do not have to be reinforced that the cameras, (or camera company) that I know, use and love having to be the best sellers. I don't care. I use what works best for my needs.
> ...


Ahhhh...you may have a very good point there!


----------

